# Anyone Camp at Military Installations?



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

We stopped by Vandenberg's FamCamp a few weeks ago... since then have picked up a book on military RV campsites. Just wondering if any of you fellow Outbackers have stayed in any of them? We were wondering about the ones along the California coastline, particularly Monterey. The one at Vandenberg was clean, just a little crowded on hard asphalt... but cheap for full hookups just for a stop over.


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

fletcherdt
We have stayed at a couple, none in California. Tinker OK. is nice all the ones in Alaska are nice.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhhh Vandenberg. I spent 2 years there (Lompoc). VAFBFD. (Fire Dept) Ahhh the beach memories!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Haven't stayed but plan to take advantage sometime.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

There is another thread going on campgrounds.

We stayed at Ft. Knox 2 weeks ago. Full hookups have a waiting list, but water/electric are available almost all the time. Open year-around. No luxury, but a nice stop over on the way through. $11 night. (by the way, they never asked for a military i.d....)

They said that they are starting a multi-million $$$ rehab of this campground this month.


----------



## navygirl (Aug 30, 2004)

I am new to this group. We just purchased an outback 28BHS the beginning of August. We have been on two trips so far, just got back today from a nine day trip with the kids. We go to the Navy Rec Center at Solomon's Island. Great for the kids! Three pools, beach, fishing pier, rec center (for the kids), putt - putt and activities everyday for the little ones!! Military FAMCAMPS are great. The local PX, BX or Exchange has a book (printed yearly) that list all of them.

I also am on a listserve that is only for military. I will find the link and post.

Janet 
aka "navygirl"


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

A little far for most of you, but I have been hearing some nice things about LORA (Lake of the Ozarks Recreation Area) This Army camp has a lot to offer, including boat docks and boat rentals. Lake of the Ozarks has a lot of restaurants and such that are accessible by water, and the fishing is world class. Now I' m wondering why we have not been there yet...

http://www.armymwr.com/portal/travel/paths...%20the%20Ozarks


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Navygirl~!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The FamCamp at Dobbins ARB, just outside Atlanta, has nice sites but be forwarned, you better have a high-tolerence for noise. The runways are very close and they fly just about around the clock.

Does anyone know about any other FamCamps in Georgia?

Reverie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When I was in the Navy, at NAS Cecil Field in Jacksonville, we called that the sound of freedom.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I call that....the sound of home.

I've been sleeping a couple hundred yards from an AIR FORCE RUNWAY every other night for 22 years.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I worked on F-4Es and F-16s for many years in the Air Force. I got to the point I didn't hear them take off ...










Reverie


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I got to the point I didn't hear them take off ...


You mean COULDN'T hear them take off.... My hearing is about half gone from jet noise.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Huh? Someone say something?


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Shantz,
Are you talking about Tinker as in OKC? Know anything about Vance?


----------



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

We have stayed at two MWR (morale, welfare, and recreation) campsites run over the last two years - both in Washington. The Navy's Pacific Beach Conference and Resort Center, Pacific Beach, WA and Naval Facility Jim Creek, just north of Arlington, WA. Great facilites, clean, policed, and cheap compared to KOAs, etc. 
We transferred last year from Millington, TN and stayed at State Campgrounds and KOAs as we crossed the USA. They fade in comparison to the Navy's MWR run campgrounds.


----------

